# ECO replacement tires



## DMC (Oct 22, 2012)

Personally, I like Continental tires, I've had good luck on other vehicles. I have 67,000 on my OEM FuelMax tires, my plan is to replace them in spring with Continental ProContact with EcoPlus.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

When my Perelli P7s wear out I'll most likely go back to the OEM FuelMax tires on my ECO MT.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

DMC said:


> Personally, I like Continental tires, I've had good luck on other vehicles. I have 67,000 on my OEM FuelMax tires, my plan is to replace them in spring with Continental ProContact with EcoPlus.


Skip the Pro and go for Pure. Hands down a better tire. The Pro is actually an OEM choice on the 2LT Cruze and Honda Civic, and most owners hate it. I wasn't particularly impressed - very noisy.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

My non OE Fuel Maxes have been great. I have no complaints. The handling is good and quiet ride. I bought them since the OE were losing traction pretty bad in the wet and I did not want another winter with them. That is why I replaced to begin with. Now I have tires with better traction, we got no snow so far this year. Now I say that, we will probably get dumped on soon. It has been getting colder but no precipitation snow or otherwise. Surely not the stuff NY and New England got hit with. Happy I made the change. They Triple Treds I tried just were not designed for the ECO suspension. Haven't tried anything else yet.


----------



## BradSt (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for the input. Still a couple months out from spring, when I'll take my snow tires off, so I have time to decide. 

Patman, what do you think of the OEM vs. non OEM Fuel Maxes? Any noticeable differences?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Right now I am driving the car in snow(the reason I bought new tires to begin with) and they are not all that bad for snow traction. I think the ride is a bit smoother, quieter and handle better. I am still on the fence for the MPG improvement of LRR tires. I think they are better overall from the OEMs.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Just courious, but has anyone tried the Cooper RS3-A tire on ANY Cruze yet as that is one of the tires I am considering when I take off my snows?


----------



## maikell77 (Oct 21, 2014)

I am having the Cooper RS3-A's put on this Saturday. I'm trying to go with a 235/50R17. It's the same outer diameter as the stock eco tires but quite a bit more rubber. I don't see any rubbing issues, and they are approved for the stock 7" wheels. I love my diesel but would like a little more grip for cornering.


----------



## BradSt (May 2, 2013)

235/50 is going to be a little taller than the stock 215/55. 225/50 is essentially the same height as stock.


----------



## maikell77 (Oct 21, 2014)

Both are listed on their respective manufacture sites as 26.3" overall diameter. It should be close enough...


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Cooper's site lists the 225/50-17 RS3-A as 25.91" diameter, about 0.4" shorter than the 215/55-17 or 235/50-17, both 26.3"

http://ca.coopertire.com/Tires/Performance/ZEON-RS3-A.aspx


----------



## maikell77 (Oct 21, 2014)

Ended up getting 235/50R17 Michelin energy saver A/S They had a $70 mail in rebate through Saturday. They also have a 65,000 mile warranty like the stock tires. So far I only have about 100 miles on them. So far, they ride better, are as quiet as the stock tires. Can't really say much on the effect on mileage. We have had some snow and ice. I can say that new versus new they are about the same in snow/ice as the Goodyears.

So far I am most impressed by the ride, they take the edge off some of the bigger bumps. They do how ever translate a little more high frequency vibration. I hope that does not make these miserable on Texas chip seal, time will tell. The improvement in grip and wet traction is very welcome.

I will update once I get a road trip on these, should be next week.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

On this mornings news they were showing some of the potholes on various TX expressways and wow.....some of those roads looked worse than what we have in Chicago.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

maikell77 said:


> Ended up getting 235/50R15 Michelin energy saver A/S...


235/50R-Seventeen, correct? 

Got any 3/4 view pics? The meatier tire should fill out the fenders a little more.


----------



## cody6989 (Jan 24, 2015)

BradSt said:


> I know this has been discussed previously, but some of the data was a few years old.
> 
> I know Patman had some other tires for a short time, but didn't like them and went back to the Fuel Max tires. Any additional info there?
> 
> ...


Just upgraded my fuel max tires to a cooper rs-a 215/55/17 and they are a huge difference. We have been having bad snow and rain down here and they have done great.


----------



## maikell77 (Oct 21, 2014)

Michelin Energy Saver A/S 235/50R17













First road trip with these tires, and still happy. From the limited sample size fuel economy seems to have not been significantly effected. Road noise is still super low. Ride is good as well. Grip seems to be way up and the wet traction is great as well.


----------



## lowmid (Jun 17, 2014)

Nitto Tires would also be a good option as a replacement tire. Check their line up for more info.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> When my Perelli P7s wear out I'll most likely go back to the OEM FuelMax tires on my ECO MT.


why?


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Last week I ended up with Discount Tire price matching a deal I found on General Altimax RT43's for $432 installed. So far, so good with maybe a slight bump down on mpg.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I have the General Altimax RT43s on my Grand Prix. Very happy with them!


----------



## 6speed (Dec 7, 2011)

Are *OEM* Fuel Max 215/55 tires available to buy at tire stores? I thought they only go to Lordstown cars. Putting the Conti Pure Contacts on my ECO took 2-4 MPG away, depending on the season-over 23,000 miles on them so far.


----------



## 6speed (Dec 7, 2011)

For MPG, how have the non OEM Fuel Max tires done compared to the OEM?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

6speed said:


> Are *OEM* Fuel Max 215/55 tires available to buy at tire stores? I thought they only go to Lordstown cars. Putting the Conti Pure Contacts on my ECO took 2-4 MPG away, depending on the season-over 23,000 miles on them so far.


Yes. Tire rack sells them.

Someone else noted that the PureContact have a much wider tread patch in contact with the pavement than other tires of the same size. I have noticed a small MPG loss too, but they make up for it IMO in handling.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

The OE tire is this one:

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...ewall=Blackwall&partnum=155VR7AFMV2&tab=Specs

They have three tires listed in the same 215/55-17 size, the OE version is the lightest one (19 lbs) and has the least tread (9/32nds).

The 2016 Volt uses the Michelin Energy Saver A/S, but in a smaller size 215/*50*-17; it's not available in a 215/55-17. It is available in a 225/50-17 or a 235/50-17, but i'm not sure what the impact of the larger size would be. I'm also not sure if the Volt uses a special OE version of the tire that's not listed for sale yet.

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...5VR7ESAS&vehicleSearch=false&fromCompare1=yes


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I also lost about 2mpg switching to the General RT43's. That turns out to be about 20-25 miles on a tank of gas or 1/2 gal. which is now about $1.20. Considering the much better handling and comfort I now have, I think I can live with that.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Yes. Tire rack sells them.
> 
> Someone else noted that the PureContact have a much wider tread patch in contact with the pavement than other tires of the same size. I have noticed a small MPG loss too, but they make up for it IMO in handling.


I did that research a month or two ago. I was dead set on the Serenity Plus from Bridgestone till I saw that the PureContact, for the same exact tire size, were a whole 1.1" wider in actual tread width. Section width would be the same, but that tread was insane. The PureContact has one of the highest tread widths of any tire I've seen. 

It is worth also comparing the weight of these tires when researching options. The OE TPC tires are especially light weight. Anything is going to be a fair bit heavier and will change the ride characteristics a bit as a result.


----------



## PoppinFresh (Oct 3, 2014)

I second the PureContacts. Replaced the original Firestone FR710 tires after my first rain experience with those tires. Have about 7K on the PureContacts now including rain, snow (only ~3" deep). Couldn't be happier! Quiet and comfortable ride, at least compared to the Firestones.

Been a fan of Continential as I had the ExtremeContact DWS on my focus and *absolutely *loved those but only every got around 35K to 40K on two different sets.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I put a staggered set of Conti DWS on the Wife's BMW last spring (225/45 - 255/40-18). To be honest, I find them rather soft feeling with poor feedback. This is in contrast to the OE runflats which were ROCK hard, but I was hoping to keep the quick steering while getting a little more comfort. All the reviews on Tire Rack had me believing that's what I would get but I found otherwise... should have listened more closely to the few reviews claiming mushiness.

I didn't bother concerning her... she doesn't notice these things. To her it looks good.


----------



## PoppinFresh (Oct 3, 2014)

Blue Angel said:


> I put a staggered set of Conti DWS on the Wife's BMW last spring (225/45 - 255/40-18). To be honest, I find them rather soft feeling with poor feedback... should have listened more closely to the few reviews claiming mushiness.


Good point Blue Angel, I should have clarified, I "absolutely loved" the ExtremeContact DWS for their grip in dry/wet/snow, even deeper snow (6-10"), not necessarily their feeling/feedback. Anyways, the biggest detractor for me was tread life. I'm hoping the the PureContacts can provide similar traction (seems too) with much longer tread life.


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

After much thought, research (thanks to some of your input here) etc. I bought from tire rack the replacement OEM Goodyears (they have 3 models online, the ones for $113 (plus a $40 rebate if buying 4, so $103) with 9/32nd tread and 19lb weight are the oem replacement tire) 
My originals have given me 65,000 and I could certainly squeeze out a bit more out of them if I really needed to. They were great on dry and wet (bad in snow, but I would always have winter tires anyway in MN/WI) they seem to have the best mpg rating and will last as long or longer as anything else out there. I think that there are better specific tires for the ECO, but not better overall tires. GM did their homework on this tire>


----------



## BradSt (May 2, 2013)

I made my decision today. I ordered the non-OE 215/55 Fuel Max. Why did I go with the non TPC spec? I honestly don't have any major reason. Just to try something different I guess. Hoping that they are a little quieter. In my mind, GM cut weight from the tire to reduce rolling resistance...maybe at the expense of noise and grip? Was able to get a price of $435 OTD, after rebates, including $60 for my old tires, that still have some tread on them. Also, in the end, I just couldn't justify the price for high dollar Michelins for this car. I should be getting them installed in the next few days, and I will be sure to report back.


----------



## BradSt (May 2, 2013)

Anybody notice that the TPC spec Fuel Max tires have a multi-compound tread? The inner tread area has a harder compound than the shoulder tread. You can see the parting line on the slightly inboard tread blocks. Never noticed this before, but when I was turning in my used tires, I spotted it. Having the new non-TPC spec tires mounted up today. I will look to see if they are like this or not. Thought it was interesting. If the non-TPC spec tires are not like this, then it means this was done to satisfy GM's requirements...decreased rolling resistance/better tread life/possibly less tread squirm?


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

I for one am glad to see my mpg's riding high again with my new skids. And these spec tires seem very quiet, but I know part of that is because of the winter tires I had on the last 4 months.


----------



## BradSt (May 2, 2013)

Yeah, my mileage is back now too...Was about an instant 2mpg, just switching from X-Ice3s to the Goodyears.

As I thought above, the tire compound on the non TPC Fuel Maxes is indeed different. It appears to be uniform all the way across, unlike the OEM ones that are harder in the center. Only have 100 miles on them, so its hard to comment on much about them. I don't necessarily think they are any quieter than new OEM ones would be.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

BradSt said:


> Yeah, my mileage is back now too...Was about an instant 2mpg, just switching from X-Ice3s to the Goodyears.


I just put my old GY's back on after riding on Xi3's for the winter... MAN, this car just seems to coast forever now! The difference is quite noticeable, and the Xi3 is supposed to be one of teh more efficient winter tires available. I can't imagine how much of a difference there must be going from some of the less efficient winter tires.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

blue angle you should have had a set of hakkapplatta < lolol r2's I have them and man they rolled GREAT they did the job I needed and I didn't lose any mpg


----------



## BradSt (May 2, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> I just put my old GY's back on after riding on Xi3's for the winter... MAN, this car just seems to coast forever now! The difference is quite noticeable, and the Xi3 is supposed to be one of teh more efficient winter tires available. I can't imagine how much of a difference there must be going from some of the less efficient winter tires.


My buddy had Blizzak WS80s on his CTD, and he just switched back to the Goodyears...Said he can't believe the difference.


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

Same feeling I had when switching. Even steering seems impossibly easy with the Goodyears.


----------

